# 1997 Magnum 425 Snorkel project



## Cal3bCart3r

so here it is, after a while of wanting to snorkel my wheeler (with hardly no guides to go by for my year model). The thing that i hate about my wheeler is EVERYTHING is against the frame so therefore there isn't hardly anywhere to run anything ....so i had to do it the only way i could for some of the parts. I used 1.5" pool hose and 2" hard pvc and some rubber fittings

*Here is the intake to the belt housing (goes into fender) 1.5" to 1.5" rubber adapter that goes onto the 1.5" pool hose*









*And here it is on the other side of the fender, running straight up to my rack*









*The top of the intake snorkel for the belt housing with a 1.5" to 2" rubber reducer for the pvc to go into*









*Running the pool hose for the exhaust snorkel for the belt housing down in front of the handlebar part*









*Here is more of the exhaust snorkel running by the frame*









*I need to go and get 2 1.5" to 1.5" rubber adapters and a 90 degree elbow to make this work*









After this I'm going to have to get a new belt and i need to get a primary clutch puller so i can seal up behind the primary clutch....then i will extend the vent lines and be done with it...
Oh i also am going to have to put heat tape around the parts of the pool hose that are against anything that gets hot lol


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good so far


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

*Where the snorkel goes in the belt exhaust *









*Had to re run the exhaust belt snorkel to keep it from conflicting with hitting my steering column (it made it hard to turn the other way i had it)*









*coming out the right fender like the other side*









*How much room there is between the snorkel and handle bars*









*left side*









*front view*









now all left is to seal behind the primary clutch (still gotta buy a clutch puller), buy a new belt, and run the snorkel for the air box straight up through the plastic in front of the seat


----------



## Polaris425

looks good


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

thanks  hopefully it will help other people to see how to run it if they want to do it there magnum or whatever ....cause there isn't really a guide out there to show!


----------



## ZSK

Do you have some completed pictures with the body work back on? I also have a '97 Magnum I'm thinking of pulling the top headlight and running the snorkels through the hole.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I'm just gonna tell ya now, it is gonna be CLOSE and your gonna have to trim and relocate some wires and stuff in front if you decide to run through the headlight hole, it was way too tight of a space for me to even try to run my snorkels so i just opted for the side. i ran 2" on the intake and exhaust for the belt but you might can get away with 1.5" and it may fit then but even your airbox snorkel might have to be ran like mine because i tried running it under the gas tank and it wouldn't fit..... hope i helped!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I have thought bout it and decided to change my snorkels up and get them front and center, the best way possible... Well i decided to run my belt snorkels into the headlight pod from the side to keep from having to re do the entire snorkel lol and after i get a lil money freed up, im gonna order some industrial flex hose like JP uses and run my airbox snorkel (currently nut buster style) under the gas tank and in front of the 2 snorkels in headlight pod ...then i will clean it up by mounting a piece of diamond plate in front... Heres a current pic








Painted it with like 4 or 5 coats of bed liner in a can from wally world


----------



## duckincrazy92

That's goons look really nice when your done.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Thanks and yea i hope so lol


----------



## Wes13

I'm hoping to snorkel my Magnum 500 soon and this thread shouold be very helpful.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

sounds good bud! if you need some help just post here with a description of your problem and maybe a picture to better describe it and i should be able to help ya !!


----------



## Wes13

Was thinking about putting a T off the air box and running a line down each side of the tank instead of coming striaight up the gas tank. What do ya think?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yea u could to tht but being how my gas tank is almost right on my frame i would have had to run like 2 1" flex hose pieces and probably rejet and we had a ride tht weekend so i just ran it the easiest way lol


----------



## Montes0092

*Hey all*

Cal3bCart3r i am new to this forum and cant figure out how to pm u i have some questions about u snorkeling ur magnum i have 99 500 magnum i am looking to do as well and need to ask u some questions bout it thanks i enjoy reading ur post on here would u let me know how to pm u thanks alot!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Montes0092 said:


> Cal3bCart3r i am new to this forum and cant figure out how to pm u i have some questions about u snorkeling ur magnum i have 99 500 magnum i am looking to do as well and need to ask u some questions bout it thanks i enjoy reading ur post on here would u let me know how to pm u thanks alot!


If ur on mobile idk how lol i usually get on in the computer but ill try to PM u tomorrow wen i get on the computer.. Hope u understand, thanks


----------



## Montes0092

Yes sir thanks alot im on a moble my computer crashed lol but thanks alot


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well finally changed my snorkels up to my final setup! Took the stock rubber boot tht clamps onto the airbox and turned it around to where the curve in the boot faces away from the gas tank and took some of the blue and black spa hose (after wrapping it twice in foil tape lol) and routed it under my gas tank, beside my carburetor and up beside my steering column to where it is now... If i can get pictures tomorrow in will but i forgot to get some while doing it cause i was tryin to get it done LOL 

here are the final results


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

How did you snorkel the air box ??


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I described it right above the pics but i will get pics tomorrow... I used spa hose wrapped in foil tape


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter

I'm trying to see if you have the same box as I do . I have a 400 2 stroke 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Aight ill take pic tomorrow


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Sent from my iPhone using Off-Road Forums


----------



## polaris425ridr

With your magnum snorkled like that does it still run good any issues with the airflow


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

polaris425ridr said:


> With your magnum snorkled like that does it still run good any issues with the airflow



Yea i have a slight problem with how the gas tank sits on the hose and makes it bend.... It still runs but chokes down sometimes... Imma get some heavier duty hose


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polaris425ridr

Ok thanks I was thinking of taking out the top headlight and bring the snorkels out their instead of on top but idk how that would work.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

polaris425ridr said:


> Ok thanks I was thinking of taking out the top headlight and bring the snorkels out their instead of on top but idk how that would work.



Thts exactly how i did mine... But im gonna try to figure a way to run hard PVC cause this spa hose kinks too bad wen my gas tank sits on it and bogs down my air flow... I WILL figure a way out to hard pipe it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guigui

How did you jet it


----------

